

Show HN: Read well-formatted web pages in your mailbox - snipek
http://snipek.com/read/

======
snipek
Or simply send email to i@snipek.com with subject "read" (without quote) and
the URL of any web page in body.

Combined with this function, you can also read hacker news in your mailbox:
[http://snipek.com/hackernews/](http://snipek.com/hackernews/) or simply send
email to i@snipek.com with subject "hn" (without quote).

